# Best bargain for kids bike trailer



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am looking for a good kids trailer to pull behind my bike. My son is 18 months old and I would like to take him out for rideswith me. I don't really have the $$ available to spend $400+ for a chariot or a brand like that. My budget is pretty much anything under $200.00.

I have been doing some research online and have found a few that are made by instep and one that is at Costco called xterra premium bike trailer. Not sure of the quality. 

Another thing I am worried about is if it will attach to my bike.. are there different hitch's from different brands?

Any advice/info would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Wolfjon (Mar 19, 2011)

Just keep an eye on craigslist the have been severly burlys and chariots under 2 but you have to be ready to spring on them when they come up I got a great condition Chariot Couger 1 with the bike attchment, jogger, rain sheild(still in package) and jogging brake for $180 2 months ago and could not be happier that trailer tows so nice and smooth its well worth it. Plus I know in a year or 2 I will get my money back when I sell it, so its really just a short term cheap investment in your kids and your health.. Even if I sell it for $100 after 2 years it would be well worth the $40 per year.


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

So after doing some looking on craiglist I found a used trek GOBUG trailer and got it for a $100. Took it out for one ride and liked it. Thanks for the help


----------



## Outlaw73 (Jun 17, 2011)

*I am in the market as well*

I just saw this today at my local Costco, no idea about the quality so I can't vouch for it, but the price is right for a 2 seater that converts to a stroller. $139.00

My post count isn't high enough to inline images, but here are the pics I took of the stroller. I took em to show the wife. 

i.imgur.com/KsTg5.jpg

i.imgur.com/1rwHr.jpg


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

i was going to get the one from costco just simply because of their return policy.."they take anything back". but after doing some research i decided i wanted a trailer that attached via the quick release axle not to the frame. the costco trailer attaches to the frame. other than that i would have bought it. looked very nice when i saw it in my costco.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

REI outlet has a decent one for $199.

http://www.rei.com/product/813727/avenir-sport-dual-bike-trailer-with-stroller-kit-special-buy


----------

